# Bass



## widescreen (25. Juni 2004)

Ich hätte eine frage bezüglich der Bass Wiedergabe bei Trailern oder Kinofilmen. 

Mich würde interessieren mit welcher Software man tiefe und dröhnende Bässe wie sie in Kinofilmen oder Trailern vorkommen selbst erzeugen kann. 
Bei wie viel Hz liegen die Bässe und wie kann man sie selbst erzeugen, braucht man außer der richtigen Software noch ein Keyboard dazu?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Widescreen


----------



## BeaTBoxX (28. Juni 2004)

Man kann nicht sagen, aus welcher Hard- oder  Software konkret  so ein Sound kommt.
Ich denke das sind meisst irgendwelche Sinuswellen  evtl leicht angezerrt.. KA... irgendsowas..
Das kann man aber eigentlich mit so ziehmlich jedem Softsynth oder Hardwaresynth erzeugen.

Des weiteren gibt es (sowohl Hard als auch Software) sog. Subbass Prozessoren
Damit kann man einem Signal mit gewissen Einstellmöglichkeiten tiefe (inharmonische) Frequenzen hinzufuegen. 

Um den Sound etwas weniger direkt zu machen, könnt ich mir auch vorstellen, so ein Bass signal durch nen Hall zu jagen und dann hauptsaechlich(nur) den Effektanteil zu verwenden. Dann wirkts nich so zentral. Aber das kommt dann auf die genaue Sitation an denk ich.


Frequenzbereich dafuer? hmmm ich schaetze so unterhalb  200-300 Hz ?
aber soo sicher kann ich das auch nicht sagen  

Gruß
Frank


----------

